# Needed help Email Address Found



## Just Tired Of It All (Oct 22, 2011)

So I have been digging because I just am not at the level to trust a word from his mouth.....

I managed to get into his phone log and No contact has taken place as far as I can tell, but he could still have a Pre-paid secret cell..

Anyway I noticed that the email that was registered is one I do not know about.... He got this phone when we were seperated so it is possible that he used it to register it then, but the point is I DONT KNOW IT..

The email I know about he didnt use, and he dont really email. So there is no record of it be accesed from our home PC...

I tried to get into the email account but failed, so does anyone know how to access email info if you do not know the password, or research to see if it is used for anything else?

The thing that I did notice is that when trying to log in, the statues said that the last activated date for that email acct was in June 2011, he didnt get current phone until Oct 2011.. So I am thinking that other hidden phones may had been registed with this email acct to.... 

So he used this acct in Oct to register current phone, but the email was activated in June, kinda doesnt add up..

And btw he DOES NOT us a pc, and Does not email.. SO.. it was set up for a reason

I really want to get into it, that email could be loaded with info, and possible show me if there is another secret cell..

Any help out there is Greatly appreciated.. Thanks


----------



## Paladin (Oct 15, 2011)

Umm, sit down with him, show him the e-mail address in question, and ask him to log into it right there and then. If he tells you he doesnt know the password or cant remember it, have it reset while you two are together. Once you have the new password, log in and look with him by your side.


----------



## survivorwife (May 15, 2012)

Just a quick tip. 

My CS has an email account that I don't have access to, but I do know about it. It's his "troll" account, that is he has a fake name attached to it and uses it for various purposes.

However, since we have become separated, I merely typed the email address into a google search and found that this particular email address is associated with various internet dating sites in which this email is the contact address for his "dates".

So, in short, I don't have the password, but I do know what it is used for. And, of course, I made copies of my search for my lawyer as I know it is clearly used to cheat (not to mention that the idiot even included his picture on a couple of them) :rofl:


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

survivorwife said:


> Just a quick tip.
> 
> My CS has an email account that I don't have access to, but I do know about it. It's his "troll" account, that is he has a fake name attached to it and uses it for various purposes.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't count on this as any proof of innocence. I still have the email address I used when I cheated, and a google search on it turns up nothing. Just tried it.

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## survivorwife (May 15, 2012)

PBear said:


> I wouldn't count on this as any proof of innocence. I still have the email address I used when I cheated, and a google search on it turns up nothing. Just tried it.
> 
> C
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


On those dating websites with CHs picture, he mentions that he is separated and looking for a relationship and the pictures of him are fairly recent. We've only been separated a few months, which indicates that these are current.

True that the google search might turn up nothing, however for me it was worth a try (and a lucky guess - in my situation).


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

the bigger issue at hand is that this email was never included in the transparency agreement

Paladin has it right


----------



## Just Tired Of It All (Oct 22, 2011)

Almostrecovered said:


> the bigger issue at hand is that this email was never included in the transparency agreement
> 
> Paladin has it right


Exactly....... I agree

And I did the google search as suggested it doesnt turn up anything.


I think that the email account is/has been used for secret cell phones activations.

I have been on PI duty since I posted this and still trying to break it.. NOTHING but I not going to give up.... there is somthing to this and I will find it... 

So I do somwhat keep "records" of past "suprises" and It was June 2011 that is when we had a blow up bc of a hidden cell phone that I found.. So we split,, when I found the phone and took it, he used his family phone to conntact OW until JUNE 23 then records showed all contact.stopped.. 

The email shows that it was accecesed JUNE 25...... 

The only reason he go his current family cell number diffrent than it was in JUNE is because I knew she had the number and I refused to talk with him if he keept the same number so he changed it in SEPT. and he used this email to acctivate it..

So the way I am thinking, and I have no proof YET, is that in JUNE when I "robbed" him of his secret cell, he used his family phone to contact OW and I had access to that acct... so he got another secret cell so I would think all contact stopped.....and then in Sept, he had to get a new family cell because I knew she had the number...

The point here or more like my fear is, that in JUNE he bought another secret cell and since I never found it then he could still be using it... the account clearly shows that an email was set up at that time for a reason, and Sept he used it for his current cell activation.. he doesnt get on pc nor email... so that is the only reason he would wont or need an email..........he doesnt even KNOW HOW to us a PC and I am not exagerating... But his smart enough to fool me, I just dont have a good feeling about this AT ALL...... 

So my posts about cells at work well I might be getting those GUT feelings and not just over hyped because of the broken trust..


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Almostrecovered said:


> the bigger issue at hand is that this email was never included in the transparency agreement
> 
> Paladin has it right


I think the bigger issue is that her husband isn't interested in no contact with his partner. It takes all of about 3 minutes to create a new email address, and he can keep doing that until she finally realizes that this is what he wants to do. He can keep buying burner phones, or use the multitude of apps available on any current smartphone to stay secretly in touch. 

Transparency agreements and no contact letters are worthless pieces of paper if the wayward spouse doesn't feel like abiding by them. Worse than useless, in fact, as they can give the loyal spouse a false sense of security.

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

I should add that when my GF got her android phone, she DID have to set up a new gmail account to get things configured. Even though she had about 3 other ones already. And as far as I know, she hasn't used her new account for anything other than configuring her phone and the google marketplace.

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

PBear said:


> I think the bigger issue is that her husband isn't interested in no contact with his partner. It takes all of about 3 minutes to create a new email address, and he can keep doing that until she finally realizes that this is what he wants to do. He can keep buying burner phones, or use the multitude of apps available on any current smartphone to stay secretly in touch.
> 
> Transparency agreements and no contact letters are worthless pieces of paper if the wayward spouse doesn't feel like abiding by them. Worse than useless, in fact, as they can give the loyal spouse a false sense of security.
> 
> ...


well duh, I was saying that by withholding the info, he is making it all too evident that he has allowed him an avenue to keep contact


----------



## iheartlife (Apr 4, 2012)

did you type the email address into spokeo.com? Sorry if this was suggested already. It also shows social websites that it may be linked to.


----------



## heartbroken761407271 (May 21, 2012)

Go to spokeo.com its cheap and you can find out soooo much by digging...also google his name and his name ...and screennames hes used...you will be amazed.Found out my husband of 20yrs has been chatting on msn messanger with women....and much more


----------



## Paladin (Oct 15, 2011)

Im not understanding the point of all this "investigative" work. Unless you are fond of the drama, there is absolutely no reason to do what you are doing. As I mentioned above, just confront him about the e-mail address and ask for him to log into it while you are with him. That prevents him from deleting anything in the account, if he activated a phone with it, there will be a confirmation e-mail, if he is using that account to keep in touch with his affair partner, you will see that as well. He will need to be present in order to reset the password if he is required to call in to do it. 

Look, the whole point of R is to heal and move forward. BOTH parties have to be interested in R, it can not be one sided. It seems to me that you (Just Tired) are the only one trying to R. If I'm wrong, then confronting your partner will yield a positive result. If I'm right, save yourself some stress and heartache and put the brakes on this. You are obviously not being made whole in the way you require, at best that is going to lead to you being burnt out and resentful. No R anyway.

Good Luck, be well.


----------



## iheartlife (Apr 4, 2012)

I would do what Paladin said, but I would still plug the email address into spokeo. It's free with registration and all it does is show accounts linked to the email address. This is something you might or might not be able to detect if he logs into the email account with you sitting there. If you're going to the trouble to confront him about the address, might as well use the free Internet to determine how the email account is used, if the information is out there. The fact that it shows nothing on spokeo doesn't mean innocence, but it covers another base and it takes all of 30 seconds.


----------

